# Illinois Queen Initiative - Chicago, June 18



## Garry_Grube (Feb 21, 2014)

Registration is open for the Illinois Queen Initiative workshop in Chicago. If you are tired of buying bee packages year after year or would like to supplement your honey production sideline, consider taking this workshop. The class is on Saturday, June 18, from 9:00 am to 4:00 pm at the North Park Village Nature Center, 5801 N. Pulaski, Chicago, IL. The nature center is nestled in a 155 acre wooded area isolated from city noise. The only qualification to take this class is two to three seasons of beekeeping and the desire to do some basic homework reading before the class on the various queen rearing techniques. 

We’re very pleased to include as our main instructor for the workshop, Stu Jacobson. We have scheduled Jim Lindau, Vice President of the Will County Beekeepers Association to provide grafting instruction. He is a seasoned queen producer and the Assistant State Director of the Illinois Queen Initiative.

The workshop is packed with need-to-know queen rearing instruction, including:
•	What You Need to Know About Selecting a Breeder Queen
•	Cell Production Biology
•	The Equipment You’ll Need for a Small-Scale Operation
•	Setting Up a Starter Colony
•	Grafting the Right Way
•	Alternatives to Grafting
•	Setting Up a Finishing Colony
•	Simplified Queen Rearing Using the Cloake Board
•	Using Mating Nucs
•	Backyard “Minimalist” Techniques for Raising a Few Queens
•	Drone yard setup
•	Recent scientific papers that affect quality queen production
•	Status of the Purdue “Ankle Biter” queen distribution in Illinois
•	Lab services to help you evaluate your queen rearing results
The registration fee for the workshop is $50 per person for current members of the IQI. Non-members registration fee is $65.00. Once we have received your payment you will receive an information pack by email. This workshop meets the course requirement for experienced beekeepers wishing to become queen producers listed on our website.

To sign up for our June workshop on the northwest side of Chicago at the North Park Village Nature Center, June 18, 2016 click here:
http://www.illinoisqueeninitiative.com/iqi-classes/

For inquiries contact:
Garry Grube
Chicago Director
Illinois Queen Initiative
Skype hotline at: (309) 533-7331
[email protected]


----------

